# Motorola Droid Turbo: Mother of all the Smartphones



## Dr. House (Oct 29, 2014)

*cdn1.vox-cdn.com/entry_photo_images/12917892/droidturbo-1_verge_super_wide.jpg

The Droid Turbo looks Moto X in steroids: its 5.2 inch display has 2560x1440 Quad-HD resolution at an insane 562 pixels per inch, a big boost from the 1080p in the Moto X and other similarly-priced phones. It has a speedy 2.7GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 805 processor with 3GB RAM, which is about the fastest mobile CPU you can get right now, also found in Nexus 6. 

The rear camera on the Droid Turbo is 21 megapixels sony lens, can record 4K video at 24 fps, with features like slow-motion, burst mode, panorama and a dual-LED flash. The front-facing camera is 2 megapixels, and can record 1080p video.

But the Droid Turbo's best feature might be its *3,900mAh battery, which offers up to 48 hours of battery life* according to Motorola and Verizon. And that battery charges fast, too: an included Turbo Charger allows the Turbo to get *8 hours of use in only 15 minutes of charge time.*

Motorola Droid Turbo at a glance:
Dimensions: 
Metalized fiber: 73.3 x 146.5 x 10.6mm Weight: 169g
Ballistic nylon: 73.3 x 143.5 x 11.2mm Weight: 176g
Display: 5.2" AMOLED touchscreen, 1,440 x 2,560 resolution; around 565ppi; Gorilla Glass 3
Chipset: Snapdragon 805 chipset: quad-core Krait 450 @2.7GHz; Adreno 420 GPU; 3GB RAM
OS: Android 4.4.4 KitKat will get Android 5.0 Lollipop as soon as it comes like other Moto phones
Camera: 21MP main camera with 2160p@24fps video capture, dual-LED flash
Front camera: 2MP front-facing camera with 1080p video capture
Storage: 32GB/64GB built-in, no SD card slot
Connectivity: LTE Cat. 4, Wi-Fi a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0, A-GPS + GLONASS; microUSB 2.0
Battery: 3,900mAh, Motorola Turbo Charger
Misc: DuPont Kevlar on the back, infrared

- - - Updated - - -

Price of unlocked *32GB Droid Turbo is 599$* at US. No words for India launch date but will definitely come here.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sure will be the next  sonic boom in the market,but still got a flaw #NoMemoryCard slot.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2014)

When the phone's lowest memory is 32 gigs is not really a flaw. If it supports otg it's definitely not a flaw.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Oct 30, 2014)

And how will the system manage the battery performance? I mean stretching the timeline from 15 min to 8 hours? Will the turbo feature will make it a Casio calculator?


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 30, 2014)

If having a memory card is flaw to concern in big selling phones like apple iPhone and google Nexus. They already been fail in the market.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 30, 2014)

The amount of failed fail's already used in this thread is a big fail.

Anyways, Beast of a phone. Would be nice if it comes to India but looks unlikely.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2014)

I simply don't get it . Why use 2K display or anything beyond what human eye can justify ?
More pixels being rendered will consume more battery , higher processing power , enormous size of the phone.
All that can be said about them is that if manufacturer's won't force 4K , then there's less need for more powerful wafers. That being said , I guess this is what keeping them pushing new phones in market..


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2014)

This might come up as a Global Launch since it is for the first time going to be sold outside US i.e. in Brazil. Might come to India as well.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 30, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I simply don't get it . Why use 2K display or anything beyond what human eye can justify ?
> More pixels being rendered will consume more battery , higher processing power , enormous size of the phone.
> All that can be said about them is that if manufacturer's won't force 4K , then there's less need for more powerful wafers. That being said , I guess this is what keeping them pushing new phones in market..



3900 mah battery. Will last you a minimum of a day. 

QHD is the next buzz word. All the manufacturers in 2015 will have a QHD phone.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> 3900 mah battery. Will last you a minimum of a day.
> 
> QHD is the next buzz word. All the manufacturers in 2015 will have a QHD phone.


If if had been a 1080p , it would have lasted even longer. 
But never mind , let the technology cross it's leaps and bounds and let them pack zillions of pixels on the screen and push a big arse li-ion pillow in the hood. Cause if they don't  then ,who is going to buy the next iteration of over-kill hardware.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 30, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> If if had been a 1080p , it would have lasted even longer.
> But never mind , let the technology cross it's leaps and bounds and let them pack zillions of pixels on the screen and push a big arse li-ion pillow in the hood. Cause if they don't  then ,who is going to buy the next iteration of over-kill hardware.



Nerds will


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

Should have been 1080p with 20hrs battery.. 1440 display? Last thing we need is 4k display on a mobile phone


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2014)

So looks like Motorola learnt from Burn In issues to not include on screen buttons on its Amoled displays?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 30, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Should have been 1080p with 20hrs battery.. 1440 display? Last thing we need is 4k display on a mobile phone



sharp is already on making 4k display


----------



## sushovan (Oct 30, 2014)

Moto Maxx could be the global version of Droid Turbo


----------



## tkin (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice specs, looks damn ugly.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Should have been 1080p with 20hrs battery.. 1440 display? Last thing we need is 4k display on a mobile phone



s6 is rumoured to be having 4k and if it didn't have wait for next note iteration.


----------



## tkin (Oct 31, 2014)

$hadow said:


> s6 is rumoured to be having 4k and if it didn't have wait for next note iteration.


I'll wait till 100k screen comes to mobiles. Should look indifferent.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 31, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'll wait till 100k screen comes to mobiles. Should look indifferent.


Yep, it will come with a free eye surgery too along with a new set of eyes


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 31, 2014)

How much does it costs to pop in a new set of super-retina capable eye-balls ? They should work on it too.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 31, 2014)

2k screen has advantage of when you zoom some high pixel image or zooming in google earth and maps. It will appear sharper.

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> Moto Maxx could be the global version of Droid Turbo



Probably it will cost 40k for 32GB model. Because Moto X (2014) 16GB costs 32k and it is 499$ unlocked in US.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Nice specs, looks damn ugly.



It's a masculine phone. Very strong and powerful like DuPont Kevlar is used in the body that makes it four times stronger than steel. Also it is water resistant.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> 2k screen has advantage of when you zoom some high pixel image or zooming in google earth and maps. It will appear sharper.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Moto X


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 31, 2014)

What about updates from Motorola? I heard it officially now a lenovo company, no longer Google. So should we expect some different UI, bloats and poor updates like other lenovo phones.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> What about updates from Motorola? I heard it officially now a lenovo company, no longer Google. So should we expect some different UI, bloats and poor updates like other lenovo phones.



Nope acquisition isn't complete but If it is released under Moto branding;it's guaranteed to receive updates for next 2 years.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'll wait till 100k screen comes to mobiles. Should look indifferent.



Who cares. Even 2k will be a overkill but manufacturers are forcing us to buy this if we want a flagship.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't get why manufacturers are focusing so much on goddamn hardware specs. I mean even the most demanding games on the playstore run fine on a budget device. What else do you need the hardware for?? It is really overkill. Rather the manufacturers should focus on the user experience in the same way apple does. But they lack a Steve Jobs I guess. Such powerful hardware and it still ends up as a toy because when real work gets to be done, people still turn to real computers. Now if they start selling docks at affordable prices and optimize Android more, then perhaps it would make sense


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2014)

Couldn't have said better. The idea for a dock is pretty good where you dock the phone to a docking station and leverage the power of the phone as a PC. Just like what Ubuntu Touch developers are trying to do.


----------



## moniker (Nov 3, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> I don't get why manufacturers are focusing so much on goddamn hardware specs. I mean even the most demanding games on the playstore run fine on a budget device. What else do you need the hardware for?? It is really overkill. Rather the manufacturers should focus on the user experience in the same way apple does. But they lack a Steve Jobs I guess. Such powerful hardware and it still ends up as a toy because when real work gets to be done, people still turn to real computers. Now if they start selling docks at affordable prices and optimize Android more, then perhaps it would make sense



Nothing much the manufacturers can do in terms of software, they depend heavily on Google. Apple is different, both the decisions around software and hardware are taken by the same organization, so they're able to provide better integration and user experience.

All the android phone manufacturers can do is to add their own skin on top of vanilla android, that sometimes ends up ruining the user experience!


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 3, 2014)

moniker said:


> Nothing much the manufacturers can do in terms of software, they depend heavily on Google. Apple is different, both the decisions around software and hardware are taken by the same organization, so they're able to provide better integration and user experience.
> 
> All the android phone manufacturers can do is to add their own skin on top of vanilla android, that sometimes ends up ruining the user experience!


Yeah fragmentation is a big problem with Android. But still, even the nexus devices are sold in the same way as other droids. They always tout the hardware specs. Software isn't something that I have seen showcased in Android devices(except a few) . Apple always focuses on the ux.I mean don't get me wrong, I am not an apple fanboy but I always admire their marketing tactics. If marketing and selling more devices is the sole reason for increasing hardware specs every year, I would rather want they focus on the software more, try to sell the user experience rather than hardware. Of course I would buy an android over an iPhone any day but the thing is that despite having top of the line specs, Android is pretty inefficient in using that hardware. And buying high specced phones itself is pointless. A friend of mine recently bought a note 3 neo. Now he regrets buying it since all he does is Facebook. He doesn't even game that much.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Couldn't have said better. The idea for a dock is pretty good where you dock the phone to a docking station and leverage the power of the phone as a PC. Just like what Ubuntu Touch developers are trying to do.


Yeah I was pretty excited when I first read about Ubuntu touch. Seems it hasn't taken off much. Project Ara +Ubuntu touch is the smartphone of the future imo


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 4, 2014)

Moto Maxx gets pictured as the international Droid Turbo - GSMArena.com news


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

It is surely coming out as a global launch


----------

